# hi from MO



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I'll be there in a couple hours.

If you had posted this yesterday I would not be joking, and I would have brought lunch!

Welcome, How about some photos af your Arab.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am glad to hear that 60 is the new 40. I am 54 so I'll be there shortly.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

*hi from mo*



Taffy Clayton said:


> I'll be there in a couple hours.
> 
> If you had posted this yesterday I would not be joking, and I would have brought lunch!
> 
> Welcome, How about some photos af your Arab.


See my new avatar. Been having problems with my computer.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Are you anywhere near where the hikers froze to death, by Brushy creek?
So sad!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! There's lots of arabian lovers on here!


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

*hi from mo*



Taffy Clayton said:


> Are you anywhere near where the hikers froze to death, by Brushy creek?
> So sad!


 I hope my connectivity problems have been fixed. 
I'm not familiar with that tragedy. I did hear of a man & his 2 young sons freezing to death, but they were bikers, I thought.
I'm just west of Ft. Leonard Wood.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

charrorider said:


> I hope my connectivity problems have been fixed.
> I'm not familiar with that tragedy. I did hear of a man & his 2 young sons freezing to death, but they were bikers, I thought.
> I'm just west of Ft. Leonard Wood.


I am sure, it was the same family. A father and his 8 and 10 year old sons were hiking the Ozark Trail down by Black, Missouri , by the Black river and Lesterville.
They were staying at Brushy Creek Lodge and missed the trail back to the lodge.
They found them the next morning.
I am just west of St. Louis.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I am also a Missourian  I had not heard of that tragedy either :/ That's terrible..I camped and trailrode at Brushy not too long ago..


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

*from MO*

I'm not familiar with the place of which you ladies speak. Will have to look it up. Berryman Trail/Brazil Creek are probably the most _civilized_ places in the Mark Twain NF. The Cole Creek right across the road has nothing.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Its a great place. Beautiful facility and scenery with good trails. My picture under my username was taken there this past fall after Arabella and I 'played' on the obstacle course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

The dreaded obstacle course at Brushy Creek. Pilgrim and I know it well.
I especially like the teeter-totter for horses---NOT.

I know exactly where your photo was taken, I can recognize it now.


----------

